
Ask HN: How long did it take you to launch? - smcguinness
How long did it take to launch a product resulting in revenue. How did you do it? Full-time, nights&#x2F;wkends? Team size? Advice?
======
tpiha
I just launched my project officially and it's generating some revenue for
quite some time now (small amount though). I first started working on it 2.5 -
3 years ago, but it wasn't full time, it was always a side project.

It's only me on the project, the whole time.

I don't really have an advice, just work on it and don't give up, as long as
you don't give up, you haven't failed.

I wish you a good luck and a lot of persistence!

